# What about a cannabis history channel, or section. I am high so don't hate on me, lol.



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

What about a cannabis history channel, or section. I am high so don't hate on me, lol.

But seriously, I think it could be interesting.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

it would be beneficial. I've had some good comments in my 90s strains seems to be the birthing period of some of today's phenos


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

let the rabbit hole begin...


----------



## Wakanda_Flower (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What about a cannabis history channel, or section. I am high so don't hate on me, lol.
> 
> But seriously, I think it could be interesting.


I second that...just watched this documentary on youtube about how ancient civilisations interacted with the herb and it was quite insightful


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

Wakanda_Flower said:


> I second that...just watched this documentary on youtube about how ancient civilisations interacted with the herb and it was quite insightful


stoned age people


----------



## Wakanda_Flower (Nov 19, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> stoned age people


good one


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

I think phenos have definitely exponentially increased by the decade. the anything in 60s must have been what shall name the Grass Ages, freely spread and loved by long haired hipsters


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

we need some input from the grey beards. please!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What about a cannabis history channel, or section. I am high so don't hate on me, lol.
> 
> But seriously, I think it could be interesting.


As long as no one brings up flushing & bro-cience.. it should go smoother than this presidential transition of power lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> it would be beneficial. I've had some good comments in my 90s strains seems to be the birthing period of some of today's phenos


I sure find cannabis history interesting.

I've still got a clone only Green Crack I've been growing for a little over 2 years.

First history lesson. Snoop Dog came up with the name Green Crack back in like 91 or something, lol.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

green crack Wikileaf 
Sometimes shock value can be a big asset when naming and marketing strains. Originally called “Cush”, this strain was re-dubbed “Green Crack” by none other than cannabis connoisseur Snoop Dogg after he sampled its intense sativa effects. Although some still prefer the name Cush to sidestep any unwanted cannabis stigma, the love for this fruity and earthy strain is unanimous. Green Crack’s origins are disputed -- originally bred in Athens, GA in the 1970s, it is descended from the ever-popular Skunk #1, but it may also have some Afghani landrace indica in its background. It delivers a trippy and energetic high that’s perfect for daytime use. Its potency -- Green Crack averages 16% THC content -- ensures that you’ll feel uplifted for hours to come.
Green Crack has a classically indica bud structure, with dense buds that are more small and clustered than chunky. The leaves are pale green to yellow, although the pigments in some phenotypes can cause some leaves to be streaked with purple when plants are exposed to cold during the growing process. Rust-colored pistils stand out against the colorful flowers. The buds are also coated in milky-white trichomes, giving them a sticky texture and a glistening appearance. This visual appeal is matched by a dynamic scent. Cured properly, the flowers have a bright citrus scent with mellow undertones of earthiness and wood. The smoke is very smooth, and leaves a tang at the top of the palate and the back of the tongue, reminiscent of mango. On the exhale, smoke tastes vaguely hashy and spicy, perhaps evidence of Afghani in its lineage.
Despite mostly indica physical characteristics, Green Crack has a strong and buzzy sativa high. It provides users with a boost of energy that soon manifests as a cerebral mindset, making this an excellent wake and bake strain. Green Crack’s potency can make mundane like dishes and laundry tasks more interesting. It’s also an inspiring smoke -- its sharp sense of focus can help users zero in on creative projects or can draw attention to the nuances in a piece of music or a movie. Green Crack can also have some slightly psychedelic effects, including visual distortions and, particularly, an odd sense of time dilation. Because it can leave users feeling uplifted and fairly wired, this strain isn’t recommended for use late at night. Because it doesn’t have many physically relaxing indica properties, Green Crack doesn’t have a wide range of medical benefits. However, its energizing effects can be great for freeing users from fatigue. Green Crack can also aid those suffering from anxiety and depression, helping them to live in the moment -- although in large enough doses, the tendency towards recursive cerebral thinking can plunge some into panic or paranoia.

Green Crack is a relatively easy strain to grow, and a good choice for newcomers to cultivation. It can flourish indoors or out, although outdoor growing requires a stable source of sunlight and consistent temperatures between 72 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit. It’s more easily grown indoors where conditions can be controlled. Plants can reach between 3 and 4 feet tall with strong lateral branching. Growers should practice “topping” when growing these plants, which involves trimming broad leaves at the top of the plant to allow light to reach the lower stalks and produce as many buds as possible. Green Crack flowers relatively quickly for a sativa, reaching maturity between 7 and 8 weeks when grown inside and ready for harvest in October when grown outdoors. The yield is average but solid, producing about 41 to 46 grams (or about 1.4 to 1.6 ounces) per square footage of plant. Growers should also take care to properly cure the harvested buds in order to preserve Green Crack’s taste and potency -- curing involves first drying the buds by hanging them upside down for about a week in a room that maintains 50% humidity and a consistent temperature of 70 degree Fahrenheit and then sealing the dried buds in wide-mouthed jars in ambient surroundings of 70 degrees Fahrenheit and between 60-65% humidity.
Despite the edginess of its name, Green Crack is more likely to make users energized and inspired than strung out and manic. Providing the best of what sativa varieties have to offer, it’s a great strain for enhancing your appreciation of your surroundings or simply as a way to help you get up and go. It’s also unique in its potency -- even for more experienced cannabis fans, a little bit of this controlled substance can go a long way.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

it helps me fold the dishes


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

you were also spot on about Gg4 
Gorilla Glue #4 (also known as GG4) created by GG strains is a Sativa-dominant hybrid, a multiple award-winning strain, famous for its high THC content. It averages 18 to 25 percent THC, but you may find it as high as 32 percent at some dispensaries. The CBD is very low, ranging between 0.05 and 0.1 percent. 
This strain gets its name because of the resin that collects on the scissors when trimming. Gorilla Glue #4 has several parents due to extensive backcrossing – Sour Diesel, Sour Dubb, Chem’s Sister, and Chocolate Diesel. 
The hybrid strain has won awards at the 2014 Cannabis Cup in both Los Angeles and Michigan. It has been described as a bunch of trichromes with a few buds, leaves, and stalks sticking out.

The aroma is very strong and is mostly diesel with notes of chocolate and coffee, although sweet and earthy is also used to describe it. You’ll be going back for seconds due to the full-bodied and flavorful smoke. The buds are green with orange hairs. It is very dense, spongy, resinous, and covered in trichromes. 
Gorilla Glue #4 makes you chill, medical and recreational users, both. It gives a full body melt, despite the Sativa-dominance. The body effect may be a result of the THC/CBD ratio, the terpene profile, and/or the synergistic effects of the cannabinoids. Along with the body buzz, expect uplifting, cerebral effects. Not exactly a strain to use in the morning, Gorilla Glue #4 is more suited to a day off from work or to end the day.
Recreational users will find that the buzz goes straight to the head. The effect is heavy-handed as this is a couch-locking strain. You will feel the effect immediately and it will “glue” you to the couch and deliver relaxation and euphoria. 
With low CBD, Gorilla Glue #4 is not for serious medical conditions such as seizures, cancer, and central nervous disorders. It is good for mild and moderate conditions such as headache and insomnia. The indica provides sedating effects for painful disorders like arthritis and slipped discs. 
This strain has a reputation for being able to treat disorders that are more mental in origin such as stress, anxiety, and depression. In particular, people with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD) have made Gorilla Glue #4 their go-to girl.

Gorilla Glue #4 came into being due to the accidental pollination of a hermaphrodite and therefore, growers advise that even if you get feminized seeds, you should check each plant for pollen sacs in the flowering stage. This strain flowers in 8 weeks and the yield is heavy.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

that last part seems quite factual so this description seems likely


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> you were also spot on about Gg4
> Gorilla Glue #4 (also known as GG4) created by GG strains is a Sativa-dominant hybrid, a multiple award-winning strain, famous for its high THC content. It averages 18 to 25 percent THC, but you may find it as high as 32 percent at some dispensaries. The CBD is very low, ranging between 0.05 and 0.1 percent.
> This strain gets its name because of the resin that collects on the scissors when trimming. Gorilla Glue #4 has several parents due to extensive backcrossing – Sour Diesel, Sour Dubb, Chem’s Sister, and Chocolate Diesel.
> The hybrid strain has won awards at the 2014 Cannabis Cup in both Los Angeles and Michigan. It has been described as a bunch of trichromes with a few buds, leaves, and stalks sticking out.
> ...


Of course I was spot on. I'm in CO, lol.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

*About White Widow*
Legendary for its off-the-charts resin production, White Widow is a staple sativa-dominant hybrid with powerful energizing effects. It was produced by Dutch veterans Green House Seeds in the 1990s as a cross between Brazilian indica and South Indian sativa landraces. At the time, the underground cannabis market consisted mostly of early hybrids like Northern Lights and Haze, but White Widow has since joined the ranks of these legendary strains, winning an early _High Times _Cannabis Cup in 1995 and several awards since. Bred specifically for a high trichome count, White Widow is especially valued in the production of hash. This strain has an average THC composition of 20%, with some phenotypes exceeding that amount.
Buds of White Widow are chunky and somewhat conical and tapered. The bud structure of the flowers are more sativa than indica, with a loose and fluffy texture that can be broken up somewhat easily despite its stickiness. The leaves are spring green with few visible pistils.
When grown successfully, buds are entirely covered in long-stalked trichomes, lending the whitish-gray appearance that gives the strain its memorable name. White Widow is known for having a stinging, ammonia-like scent with some hints of earthy pine. Breaking buds open gives off a more hashy, incense-like odor. The smooth smoke tastes similarly earthy -- users accustomed to fruity or tasty crossbreeds may be disappointed by White Widow’s relative lack of flavor. That said, White Widow is especially pungent when combusted, so smokers worried about discretion should plan accordingly.

White Widow can be grown from seed or from clone (achieved by planting clippings of mature and healthy plants). It is a mold-resistant strain, making outdoor cultivation an option -- although an almost Mediterranean climate with constant temperatures between 70 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit works best. Despite a mostly sativa high, White Widow look much more indica during the vegetative stage: plants are bushy and wide, and rarely exceed 6 feet in height. The plants flower within 9 weeks when grown indoors and are ready for harvest in early October when grown outdoors. Growers can expect about 37 to 55 grams (or about 1.3 to 2 ounces) per square foot of plant.
As if the Dutch reputation for quality cannabis breeding hadn’t already been established with highly successful strains like Big Bud, White Widow shows off the excellent results of studied and deliberate cultivation in the Netherlands. The super-sticky strain provides a cerebral high that, while sometimes daunting in large doses, mostly allows users to remain functional and aware of their surroundings. An excellent choice for chatty social use, this strain is an all-purpose perennial favorite. Its strong genetic foundation -- it is crossed from Brazilian and South Asian landraces -- has made White Widow a valuable plant for experimentation in crossbreeding; among others, it has yielded increasingly popular hybrids like White Russian and The White.

What this strain lacks in flavor profile, it makes up for in quick-acting cerebral effects. Users can become more acutely perceptive of their surroundings, tuned into sounds and patterns that may have gone unnoticed before. Enthusiasts also describe an almost immediate uplift in mood and an energy and focus that can applied to either mundane tasks like cleaning or more complex problem-solving processes. White Widow can also be creatively valuable, inducing a kind of rapid-fire thought association that can open up some previously unexplored territory. Psychedelic effects like visual distortion and increased perception can amplify the impact of music or art, while a very mild body buzz mellows users out. Because of its deeply cerebral effects, this strain is typically more psychologically than physically helpful. It can aid those with attention deficit disorders in sustaining focus on a single topic. It can also boost energy in cases of fatigue or depression. Some users have even described White Widow as efficient in relieving migraines. Because of its potency, the introspective mind-race associated with White Widow can sometimes veer into paranoia, and smokers may want to plan dosage accordingly.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 19, 2020)

Bring it back.... wayyyy back lol 

"
*China/India*
Marijuana plant prints have been found in Chinese pots dating back 4000 years B.C. The Chinese used hemp specially for textile, but also as a medicine. In 2737 B.C. it was described in Chinese medical writings. In India it was used in religious ceremonies. Shiva, the god, creator and destroyer of mankind was fond of marijuana. At certain festivals, marijuana is offered to the Hindoe god Shiva. In old religious writings a cannabis drink is described as a divine drink, good for anything man needs. "









The History of Marijuana in the U.S.


The History of Marijuana in the U.S.




www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Bring it back.... wayyyy back lol
> 
> "
> *China/India*
> ...


Hell ya man.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 19, 2020)

They also have a strain database. Just unsure if it is only for their genetics.
I'm about to read more about my seeds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

This is where I go for the most likely accurate strain info. Here's the Green Crack one.








Info about the clone-only cannabis strain "Green Crack" :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info


Green Crack was an 89 SSSC skunk#1 crossed with an unknown indica in athens ohio in about 1990. It was indeed made by cecilC. Cecil is the kind of guy who would'nt want to take credit for making it as it was just a random cross. The part about MrGree...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is where I go for the most likely accurate strain info. Here's the Green Crack one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has green crack listed as a clone only? and mostly indica. 
ILGM has green crack feminized seeds. Could just be their breed of it with the parents?
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/green-crack-feminized-seeds 

Even mentions the snoop dog comment you said earlier. 
Seems conflicting, unless the database on that sight isn't up to date.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> That has green crack listed as a clone only? and mostly indica.
> ILGM has green crack feminized seeds. Could just be their breed of it with the parents?
> https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/green-crack-feminized-seeds
> 
> ...


The real Green Crack is a clone only strain. Just like Chem 91, Sunset Sherbert, and many others.

Oh, and GG4 of course too, lol.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

chem 91


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The real Green Crack is a clone only strain. Just like Chem 91, Sunset Sherbert, and many others.


Wouldn't doubt you or it itself. Up til a year ago.. when I made a call for some bud..
It used to go sorta like this..

Dealer: Yo 
Me: You around?
Dealer: yea.. I got some purple haze, and some blue cheese.. what you want? 
Me: weed  

So the info on the strains is not my area of expertise.
I'll show you how to dig a hole in the beach and hot box 3 ppl in it,
with a big beach umbrella for a cap on the hole tho lol


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Wouldn't doubt you or it itself. Up til a year ago.. when I made a call for some bud..
> It used to go sorta like this..
> 
> Dealer: Yo
> ...


turtle mode


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> chem 91View attachment 4747039


I've grown the clone only version of Chem 91 a 3-4 times now. I still have jars of it. It's an awesome strain, but it is prone to nanners.

I actually let it nanner out last time when it got stressed, hoping it would pollinate my clone only Green Crack in there, but I haven't found any seeds yet. Who knows, the pollen might have been sterile.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've grown the clone only version of Chem 91 a 3-4 times now. I still have jars of it. It's an awesome strain, but it is prone to nanners.
> 
> I actually let it nanner out last time when it got stressed, hoping it would pollinate my clone only Green Crack in there, but I haven't found any seeds yet. Who knows, the pollen might have been sterile.


now I'm tipping towards keeping mine..dammit. legendary strains born from just this happening.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> now I'm tipping towards keeping mine..dammit. legendary strains born from just this happening.


Ya, you never know. You might get a Flacco, or you might get a Maholmes. It's a gamble.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 19, 2020)

fuck it, for science


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2020)

doesn't need its own section could be a thread in itself. make one


----------



## Geordie_John (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks. Now wondering if cavemen enjoyed a toke and will be unable to sleep till I find out.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 20, 2020)




----------

